# Koi henlow - must see



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I went to the koi centre in Henlow today i havent been for a while but i was AMAZED to see that they have helemeted geckos in there. These are so few and rare it blew me away.

I also discovered the reason why so many of you men like to go it wouldnt have anything to do with the excruciatingly pretty blonde working in the furry section would it???

p.s i got chomped well good by their new 6 week old ferrets naughty little thing.

Marina


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> I went to the koi centre in Henlow today i havent been for a while but i was AMAZED to see that they have helemeted geckos in there. These are so few and rare it blew me away.


There seems to be a few around at the moment, I had a pair on my table and someone had a single female for sale at Barking.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Haven't been to Henlow for years, have they still got that big female Iggy?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

No they have replaced her with two bloody dwarf caiman.

Marina


----------



## XvikX (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you for your lovely description of me! Im gald you had a good time at the koi, the reptile dep. has got much better in the recent years. The female iggy has gone to a private home and she being looked after very well. The ferrets were being little buggers on sunday... however very cute. And i dont just work on the pet dep i work on the reptiles too!!! But i just couldnt keep away from the lil cuties (ferrets). 

vik


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

£120 for a baby Royal Python at Jap Koi:lol2::lol2::lol2::bash:


----------

